# HC on large side at 32 week growth scan



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi ladies, I hope you have had a lovely christmas and the new year brings lots of happiness.
I am now 35+1 and had a growth scan at 32+5 weeks that showed the HC to be 328 mm and AC 293 mm. Whilst the HC was plotted just outside the 3rd percentile and so just off the scale, I didn't worry at the time because the registrar said there wasn't anything to worry about and that I would be rescanned at 36+5. 
Today I have perhaps been a bit silly and done an online calculator that showed such a head circumference to be that of 37+ weeks. Of course this may not be totally accurate, but a difference of about 5 weeks seems alarming, especially if it has continued to grow at such a rate and could already be at term size by now. Should I be worried about this? All kinds of things are coming to mind, particularly because my fathers twin had a boy born with hydrocephalus and I seem to recall something from my studies about either poor nutrition, or a lack of oxygen causing a large head as all goodness is sent to where it is most essential, if that makes sense. I feel as if I should have been checked again sooner than 4 weeks later. So worried that something could be wrong and I haven't been monitored enough.
I was always worried about baby being on the small side due to hyperemesis and vomiting remaining with me throughout the whole pregancy meaning that up until a few weeks ago my weight was lower than pre-pregnancy (haven't weighed recently so not sure how much have gained)! I had the GTT at 28 weeks which was negative, yet have had glucose in my urine on 2 occasions since, yet the same doc said there was no need to retest. I'm not sure I am in agreement.
The scan also showed babe to be lying transverse, of which I am almost certain is still in the same position. Could such a large head prevent babe from being able to turn? Of course I will go with what is best for babe, but am so desperate for a natural birth. I got over the hurdle of a low lying placenta moving up, to be told that a transverse position could mean a section anyway and I am now worried that the size of the head may prevent a natural birth, but of course I am most worried that there could be something medically wrong with the baby causing a large head.
Sorry for such a mammoth post on new years eve, I may worrying over nothing but need some reasurance.
Thanks, happy new year


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The head doesn't sound to be too large, put Google away! If there was a big difference like that, they would have been concerned at the hospital and said something then, and seen you again the following week. It would be rare to have a positive gtt after a normal one, but I suppose its not impossible. Are you sure its not been something you've eaten each time?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Emily, the times I have told people not to google lol thanks for reasuring me, I think this past few days hormones have been getting the better of me and I have been stressing needlessly! Yesterday it was tears over not having got anything to go in my hospital bag yet lol that was soon rectified! I do my first morning urine, although suppose hot choc before bed could make a difference! Thanks again x


----------

